# pet store frog id



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

There were a few different frogs at a pet store near me that I would like to get some ID on. Thanks for any help.

some D.Tinctorius (labeled as "Black and White dart frog":


some D. Auratus:


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

The tinc looks like a powder blue and I can't help you on the Auratus.
Buddy


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

Also if it helps at all, the two tincs were huge, at least twice the size of the adult azureus I had.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree that the tinc looks like a Powder Blue. However, I wouldn't buy anything labeled "Black & White Dart Frog" if I had any intentions on ever breeding it. I would ask for the breeders information. See if you can get a hold of him/her to find out for sure what type of tinc it is. (Same with the auratus.)


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't plan on buying them from there, however I liked the size and patterns, so I was curious on the type to look for elsewhere. The prices there were very high as well. A normal green and black auratus was $79, just for an example. Thanks for the help.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

That tinc may be one of those new imports.


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

epiphytes etc. said:


> That tinc may be one of those new imports.


could you elaborate?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

hughjass5976 said:


> could you elaborate?


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/dendrobates/94946-new-tinct-morphs.html


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

The auratus appears to be reticulated but its hard to tell from the picture. Also I would very much recommend not buying auratus with unknown locality info as many varieties can produce similar looking offspring or offspring which don't fit the normal "look" of a local.

Justin


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks, they do look familiar, but I highly doubt that this store got some brand new imports, I guess I should at least go ask where they came from though.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

If they don't positively know then the locale is unknown. I wouldn't call a frog from a pet store this or that without knowing for sure.


----------

